# Maximum number of groups in Kontakt 5?



## MA-Simon (Oct 10, 2015)

Well... I am doing a percussion Instrument with 6 Mic positions. I need various rr groups for different articulations. So I am ending up with ~50 groups per mic.
Thats may end up beeing 300 groups, for one Instrument.

Now.. is there a limit to the number of groups?

So: If I were to decide to do a "multi-instuments" patch.
Is it better to use a multi, or just dump ALL groups into one instrument instance and have some mammoth patch nearing 1000 groups in Kontakt?

*AND:*

*IS there an easy method of mapping RR?*
For example I would copy one group of RR01 samples over to the next group and then change all RR's to RR02 by hand. There has got to be a quicker way?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 10, 2015)

4096 groups. 32768 zones. 131072 zones since Kontakt 5.4.0.


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 10, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> 4096 groups. 32768 zones. 131072 zones since Kontakt 5.4.0.


Phew! Thank you that sounds great. Hopefully it will also still be okay performance-wise.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 10, 2015)

Depending on how you're using velocity in your instrument, and how much scripting you're comfortable with, you can use less groups by putting the RRs in the same group and separating them by velocity.
https://www.orangetreesamples.com/blog/ksp-making-the-most-of-groups


----------



## olmerk (Dec 15, 2017)

As a follow-up to the topic... Where can I see the overall amount of zones in the instrument? Expert->Zones gives me a list of samples and for some of them to the right I see not full numbers, but smth like 812~ (a lot of tildes). Plus these numbers are not consecutive.


Another question – can be number of zones be bigger than number of samples?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 15, 2017)

olmerk said:


> Where can I see the overall amount of zones in the instrument?



When you click on an NKI in the Files browser or Libraries pane, you can see it on the bottom. Click the arrow button.








olmerk said:


> Another question – can be number of zones be bigger than number of samples?



Yes, because you can use the same sample in multiple zones.


----------



## olmerk (Dec 15, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> When you click on an NKI in the Files browser or Libraries pane, you can see it on the bottom. Click the arrow button.



Hmmm... So far my patch has only ~20 thousands zones. Any suggestions why Kontakt has started crashing when I copy-paste a set of zones from one group to another?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 15, 2017)

Which version of Kontakt?

Once you get over a few ten thousands of samples, copying zones becomes excruciatingly slow... so even if Kontakt looks like its hanging, just leave it be. It may take 10-15 minutes sometimes to do the copy... It's pretty inefficient. However, if it's hard crashing, then you went over the zone limit somehow, I'd guess.


----------



## olmerk (Dec 16, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Which version of Kontakt?



It's latest 5.7.1, but as I go beyond 32700+ zones, Kontakt starts crashing, like it's a version before 5.4


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 16, 2017)

Yeah, try to copy zones in smaller batches...


----------

